# Neuter



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

When should you neuter a male? At what age?


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats a good question.
Zack ( now 2 years old) got neutered when he was 4 month old.
Jonah ( 3 month old) will be neutered when he is between 12 and 18 month old per breeders contract.
There is alot of info and different opinions on the internet on why you should get them neutered early or late.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

The current trend is the longer you can wait the better, up to 2 years. The earliest I would do it for Fergus I think is 10 months, but if his behavior (aggressiveness, marking, mounting) isn't a problem, we'll probably wait until he's fully grown.

That said, my parents neutered their golden male at 6 months and he's gorgeous.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

OMG Run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't get it Hooch. ???


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Gold Elyse said:


> When should you neuter a male? At what age?


I would never neuter a male unless there was a medical reason to do so.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Gold Elyse said:


> I don't get it Hooch. ???


The neutering question has turned into a passionate debate on the board before.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I nuetered Lucky at about 20 months when he'd pretty much grown. But I almost did earlier when my neighbors moved in with unspade females. They moved somewhere else about the time I decided to set the appt.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I wasn't aware of past threads that became a hot topic on this board - must have been before I joined. I did find this thread with some good info on the topic though:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31124

Tiffany


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

IMO, and not one favored in this forum, but that doesn't stop me...is do it as soon as they are big enough to go under anesthesia.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Taz Monkey said:


> IMO, and not one favored in this forum, but that doesn't stop me...is do it as soon as they are big enough to go under anesthesia.


I've heard they have a quicker recovery when young. Lucky went through a terrible time getting over it...and he hates going to the vet now to.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Gold Elyse said:


> I don't get it Hooch. ???


I don;t nueter males unless there is a problem. So when a nueter thread comes up I tell the boy to run. LOL SOrry I forget everyone doesn;t know I am a fool. LOL


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

It is ok Hooch, but your still a fool. ha ha ha


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Gold Elyse said:


> It is ok Hooch, but your still a fool. ha ha ha


Tis me!!!!!


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe I thought wrong. Lets put it at a better way, ok that does not make sense. I am not going to breed the male that I get, so what do I do? I have never experenced a male dog in my life. Need info!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Er I think we're going to neuter Rusty in July at 7 months...is this too soon?


----------



## schnuffel (Mar 11, 2008)

I read in an article that dogs should be neutered before they are fully grown. (That means, before they have sexuality and puberty. ) 

I personally think that dogs are very individual (just like people) and may change their character after being neutered. When I asked my vet for Schnuffels behavior (who was very dominant when he was young), she said that it might not help correct his aggression and that education and training would be a better way. So we have decided against it and worked with him a lot. 
Back on topic, dogs can be neutered up to 2 years, but it can be better for them to do it as soon as possible once you have decided for it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

allux00 said:


> Er I think we're going to neuter Rusty in July at 7 months...is this too soon?


I would not neuter a dog that young. My contract requires that male pets be neutered between 15-18 months or my warranty is null and void.

Neutering too early can allow the long bones to continue to grow beyond what they would, if hormones told them to close earlier. For example, against my strong objections, a pet puppy purchased from me was neutered at 4 months. Now, at 15 months, they wonder why he does not look like his littermates. He is taller, leggier and much rangier, with a narrower head. My dogs generally mature *very* late, and he was not allowed to mature.

He is out of proportion and, as such, is going to be more prone to joint injuries and injuries such as ACL tears. Luckily, they are very good at keeping him thin, so we do not have to worry about the stress of too much weight.

There is an excellent article here:

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

and here

http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nugget was neutered at 26 months (for medical reasons only) and his disposition/temperment has not changed one iota. He's still the same loving boy, still marks his property OUTSIDE, gets along with Dusty etc. But he has matured into a structurally correct golden, within the breed standard.
IMO, waiting to neuter, if you really must neuter, is much healthier for the dog in the long run, as Tahnee GR states and as countless research studies have reported. Before he was neutered he was exposed to females in heat and of course he was interested but this is were responsible pet ownership comes in in making sure no "oopsies" happen. As a couple of vets have also told us, neutering wll not stop behaviour problems or marking in the house. That is strictly a training problem.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

No younger than six months. Many prefer to wait until 18 months or so. However, the first shot of testosterone starts to course at about 8 months and it supercharges some dogs - in which case, I have no problem neutering then if you don't want to live with the affects of testosterone.

I personally neutered Quiz at 10 months.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

If I weren't to neuter a male golden would it be a problem, would there be humping or other common things that males do that people do not enjoy? Thanks for the info!


----------



## hereformaggie (Feb 27, 2010)

I know the standard now for fixing pets is 6 months, the reason being that they want to do the procedure before the female goes into the first heat cycle because it dramatically lowers the chance of mammary cancer. In males its to avoid unwanted behaviors, like agression, mounting, and wanderlust (where the male runs after the scent of a female in heat who could be up to 2 miles away). I had my dads golden neutered at 4 months and the only thing the vet mentioned could happen is that the legs could be really long as that is a side effect with some dogs after early neuter. With cats early neuter (like 2 or 3 months old) has been shown to possibly cause urinary blockage as the urethra may not develop normally. But thats been primarily shown in cats, not dogs. There may also be less male characteristics that show through, such as less of a block style head in males and less muscle mass and bulk. I got my dog neutered early because I didnt want him mounting his sister who was already spayed, but still! And he was already showing dominance over her and quite the aggressor. Hope this helps.


----------

